# Diabetic Shepherd in Urgent need of home NC



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

He is 4 and his name is bear. He is light colored. He also has diabetes. His family doesnt want him anymore and he needs care desparately. If you or anyone you know can help. please help.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Get on Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder , type in your zip code, find all the area shelters & rescues you can, and send a mass email out.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

ok, the woman found a home for the dog. I hope its a good one.


----------

